# Border collie frisbee problems



## seabass1992 (Jul 7, 2013)

So my Border collie benji is a fetch addict at 6.5 months of age. Returns the frisbee every time and is getting better at catching it out of the air. 
The only problem is that he doesnt chase after it while its in my hand. He wont circle around me to get a running start. He just stares at me about 6 feet in front of me waiting for me to throw it. How can I get him to circle me for a running start?


----------



## sheltiesgsds (Jul 6, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind for me is training him to do it or getting a proffessional trainer to do it for you if you're not sure how.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

teach him to follow it then. use treats to teach him to target the frisbee(touch/reward) he's a BC he'll likley be following the disc to touch it within 1 session, once the disc is a target, just slowly transfer that behaviour to following it around you and the reward being tossing the disc


----------



## seabass1992 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you. That is exactly what I have been trying to do. He will run up to it and touch it lightly with his nose then quickly back peddle and wait for me to toss it. Once I toss it the first time he will bring it back and then just wait for me to throw it again and womt go up to it and touch it. I guess it will just take time.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

you need to teach him to follow through, move the disc around you as you tell him to target, don't let him actually touch it till he has followed you around, praise him when he is mostly around and immedietly toss the disc so there is no pause between the follow and the toss. if you don't get him far enough around you he will just flip back to the front.


----------



## FinnDiscJunkie (Jul 9, 2013)

If your pup's like mine and his brain partially shuts down when he even sees a frisbee, you might try teaching him to target your hand for a treat first, then use your hand(s) as the target for him to follow around you. Add cue/command when he's got that mastered, then start trying it when you've got the disc out.

Definitely check out the Pawsitive Vybe site http://pvybe.com/disc-dog-foundation/ Tons of great videos as well as online classes. I wish I'd found the site when I first started with my dog, I think it would have prevented a few bad habits from forming.


----------

